# Game #31: Bucks @ Cavs (1/7/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Milwaukee Bucks* *(17-13) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(19-11)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland fought hard but lost to the Rockets, in a fashion that has to be disappointing in several ways. With a little time to rest, Cleveland has the Bucks coming into town. LeBron should look to continue his solid play against them, seeing if the defensive strategy used against him will be different. Instead of another triple-double, will LeBron go for a high scoring night? The Bucks are coming fresh off a loss at home against the Bulls, so any chance of us playing an unmotivated or sleepwalking version of the Bucks is out of the picture. Despite the fact Milwaukee will be coming into this game having played on back-to-back nights, they should be game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Milwaukee Bucks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Milwaukee Bucks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Big Z with the nimble offensive rebound and putback.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Milwaukee Bucks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Damon misses an open three-pointer and Redd nails his.

Zydrunas scores on another hook. Our post play is being the first thing established offensively thus far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another cold shooting game. This would be the third in a row. Damon is killing us out there. Why is it when shooters come to cleveland they forget how to shoot? Damon seemed to knock down those wide open shots all the time in Miami. How is a wideopen shot in Cleveland harder than a wide open shot in Miami?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon with an airball. Bring in Luke or Sasha. *broken record*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 7 at the end of the first quarter (16-23). LeBron leads the way with 10 points, as does Redd for Milwaukee, chipping in 10 points as well. 

In the first quarter, outside of LeBron, only 6 points were scored. That's unacceptable. Others need to step up and help contribute.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Someone needs to find a shot. It's kind of pathetic. These guys are shooting like middle schoolers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z scores on the turn around J. 

Luke Jackson's in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wilks is energetic out there. I give him credit. As I'm typing this, he hits a nice lay up in the paint.

Wilks is earning more PT with each passing game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Wilks is going to take Damon Ones job.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Little Wilks is not a bad player. He can penetrate and pushes the tempo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Mike Wilks is going to take Damon Ones job.


Damon is pissing me off, i'm just gonna leave it at that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jackson nails the 3-ball. Nice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

YES Luke steps up


What was that garbage Redd just threw up...momentum killer


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke knocks down his free throws. The way we've been missing or splitting them the last few games, it's actually refreshing to see somebody knock them down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man this is where we could really use Varejao


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ scores deep in the paint. That's the second time this game in which he's scored deep in the lane, virtually at point-blank range. I hope LeBron stays this aggresive for the remainder of the game. It's almost Shaq-like in how deep LeBron's gotten on those plays.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke with the great rebound and sweet pass for the James dunk.

Luke is earning PT right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass from Luke!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense by Joe Crawford. Don't most refs wait until the play stops to assess the T? Why kill the Cavs break to T Brown up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL is that Mike Brown's first T of the year?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke with the drive. He's looking good right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Luuuuuuuuuuuke!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ with another "And-1" play. That might be his third "And-1" already of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can't tell if Jackson is actually impressing Brown or if that's just how bad Brown feels about Damon. But Luke is doing stuff out there. Still makes rookie mistakes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke doesn't know the plays.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like Wilks out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Luke doesn't know the plays.


Yeah I saw that, they should just post Lebron every time down. The Bucks have to double him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Brown has found a combo that works. The unit he has out there is very scrappy. But also has some offensive game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Ditto. The last few line ups the Cavs have been using were effective. Coach Brown should remember these combinations and experiment with them in future games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sloppy end to this half..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice to see that Welsch still sucks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Despite being sloppy, those guys were showing SERIOUS heart and hustle on defense. As far as I'm concerned, that entire combination deserves to start the 2nd half. They earned it. 

Cleveland leads by 4 at the half (44-40).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm Luke is our second leading scorer: can we please sit Newble and D. Jones from now on.

Wilks is going to be a valuable player for this team: need his quickness


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice to see that Welsch still sucks


Yep. So glad Paxson traded our pick for that guy. Would have been interesting to see what Ferry could have done with that pick.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Still would give Newble PT but for now: Wilks, Snow, Luke should get the most minutes. Newble get a few minutes against Redd at certain times. Sit D. Jones for now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bucks announcers are so stupid.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Is Stotts starting Welsch in the 2nd half? Weird...we should take advantage cause it looked like they had him matched up against LBJ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man that was a nice pass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bench Damon Jones.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What is wrong with our free throws?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Take Amon Ones Out Of The Game: He Is Useless


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol 1-5 i guess isn't so bad


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good job Damon. Make enemies with the Cleveland fans at the Q.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is a good player if no one noticed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Z....jeez finish your layups


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Come on Z....jeez finish your layups


 Z averages 2 missed bunnies a game I bet


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh ****. That was nasty.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

.........................Lebron................................................... :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is bad defender I bet


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

our starting backcourt is a combined 2 out of 12 from the floor and have scored 5 TOTAL POINTS.

We aren't going to win games like this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's been pretty animated the entire game. He doesn't want to lose this one. If we wind up losing it, he's going to be extremely angry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bucks take back the lead again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow takes it back


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nights like this is where AV is needed. With Z picking up fouls (4), you need another option.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeezus. That was a bad fall.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope James is okay.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I almost had a heart attack when Lebron hit the ground like that...there goes the season in one quick flash


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Moments like this make me happy LeBron is a thick, extremely muscular, large-framed guy. If he was on the skinny side, some of the falls he's taken over his career would have completely wiped him out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Weren't the Cavs #1 in the league at the FT line at one point?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 1 at the end of the third quarter (64-65).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Weren't the Cavs #1 in the league at the FT line at one point?


They're on a steady decline now. Nobody can make them now. They're kind of easing into a funk like they had to start december. We're starting to see the confidence fall off of them again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No Luke again: the only guard who looks like he can score doesn't play and we lose the lead


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron answers back with a 3-ball of his own.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew better make these free throws


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big 3 from LBJ


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with another 3-ball. 30 points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is a good player if no one has noticed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron drops 30 with such ease it's ridiculous, imagine if he solely focused on scoring


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the nice pass. He's the basketball equivilent of Roger Federer. Roger has all the shots in tennis, well LeBron's showing the all the skills on the court tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron with the nice pass. He's the basketball equivilent of Roger Federer. Roger has all the shots in tennis, well LeBron's showing the all the skills on the court tonight.


 That's a great comparison Remy: they seem to have the same mentalitly on the floor.

Oh come on Brown: play Luke don't sit him back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to get this lead to 10 to ice the game but the Bucks are keeping this too close for comfort


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why aren't we posting Lebron anymore??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No more 3's Lebron: start attacking the basket again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall with the big rebound and basket. Sweet. Play big, Donyell. Play big.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Need to get this lead to 10 to ice the game but the Bucks are keeping this too close for comfort


The Bucks are too dangerous in these close games with their 3pt shooters, they are 11-0 in games decided by 5 or less.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why aren't we posting Lebron anymore??


 Exactly no way Redd for sure can handle him down there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks laying some hard fouls down..we need an enforcer on this team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is the man. He's making 32/6/6 look trivial.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's pretty amazing by that camera man. He just knocked Snow in the head, but keeps the camera stuck in Eric's grill. That's why I could never be a photo journalist. They are supposed to let all kinds of immoral **** happen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucks laying some hard fouls down..we need an enforcer on this team.


 Having Tractor around would be nice but I have a feeling AV is going to be the pest we need ala Rodman like


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucks laying some hard fouls down..we need an enforcer on this team.


Lebron's the enforcer. Remember when he went at Danny Fortson for fouling Z at the sonics game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's bul****! T on Eric Snow??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed it: why'd Snow get the tech? These points are critical


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: We cannot hit our damn FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think the Cavs have worst home court advantage when it comes to refs - we hardly ever get a questionable call go our way


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everytime Redd matches up with Lebron he tries to take him 1 on 1 lol...like he wants to prove something. 

The only shot he seems to get off is a garbage 3


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with a nice jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Clutch by Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Interesting lineup with Wilks getting some critical PT: the end of Amon Ones?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall nails a big 3-ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if Ferry will try and get Amon Ones sent out?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Everytime Redd matches up with Lebron he tries to take him 1 on 1 lol...like he wants to prove something.
> 
> The only shot he seems to get off is a garbage 3


 What's wierd is that in college Redd was a good overall player: he was a decent passer and defender who would go to the basket. Completely changed his game in the NBA. Oh well he got his money


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Interesting lineup with Wilks getting some critical PT: the end of Amon Ones?


Let's hope so. DJ can play in blowouts, otherwise Wilks should get his minutes.

And Luke should be ahead of Newble, he's not that much worse defensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Interesting lineup with Wilks getting some critical PT: the end of Amon Ones?


:clap: :worship: :banana: :woot: :rbanana: :gopray: :djparty: :wbanana: :headbang: :devil_2:  :rock: :wordyo:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble simply shouldn't shoot unless no one is within 5 yards of him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Newble simply shouldn't shoot unless no one is within 5 yards of him


 Check that: Newble just shouldn't shoot


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Redd has taken some truly questionable and awful three-point attempts tonight. Unless you are Steve Kerr or Drazen Petrovic, stop it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is just too good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The FT shooting is getting ridiculous


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown must be showing them too many Spurs tapes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bobby Simmons has fouled out (8 points, 5 boards).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can we get another Marty sighting?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LOL That would be sweet. Run a pick-and-pop and let him launch a trey.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 96, Milwaukee 88*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Ho hum, Lebron 35pts on 64% shooting with 7rebs and 6assists (with solid defense)

Just another night in the office.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Nice game by the Cavaliers, but Mike Brown should keep the entire team there for an extra 100 free throws. They need it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Hughes-less? Huge lifts*












> *Not only did LeBron James continue to play like LeBron James with 35 points, seven rebounds and six assists, but players such as Drew Gooden, Mike Wilks and Luke Jackson have stepped up in Hughes’ absence.*
> 
> *Hughes-less? Huge lifts*
> *Gooden has 17 boards; LeBron scores 35; Wilks, Jackson help*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/08/2006 | Cavaliers find way to stop Bucks*












> *Cavaliers find way to stop Bucks*
> *James’ offense, defense key to ninth victory in past 11 games*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------

